# Players for an online game



## Mithran (Jul 11, 2004)

Hello, I am looking for players for an online (AIM chat room) game on weekday nights (the specific day is not set yet).

The PC's will start at first level in the Moonsea region of Faerun, 3.5 rules.

Either post here or contact the DM AIM SN: sXe Finch Fan.


----------



## Insight (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm interested.  I'll contact you via aim when I figure out my character's name - I like to use that as my screen name.


----------



## Lightless Mystery (Jul 12, 2004)

_I do believe I'm interested in joining. I usually like to play under an SN that is the character's name aswell, so I'll contact you when I've figured out what I want my character to be. (This is all of course assuming that you're still in need of players and it hasn't begun yet?)_


----------



## Mithran (Jul 25, 2004)

Lightless Mystery said:
			
		

> _I do believe I'm interested in joining. I usually like to play under an SN that is the character's name aswell, so I'll contact you when I've figured out what I want my character to be. (This is all of course assuming that you're still in need of players and it hasn't begun yet?)_




Yes we still want more players the time and day has now been set too: starting at 9PM CST on thursdays. though the campaign has begun.


----------



## Little Tiger (Jul 30, 2004)

Hey I wanna join to but I don't know how to start online can someone please help me if they can please AAAAAHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## mdavie6149 (Aug 4, 2004)

*D&D online*



			
				Mithran said:
			
		

> Hello, I am looking for players for an online (AIM chat room) game on weekday nights (the specific day is not set yet).
> 
> The PC's will start at first level in the Moonsea region of Faerun, 3.5 rules.
> 
> Either post here or contact the DM AIM SN: sXe Finch Fan.




I would love to play if you still have room (I know I'm a month behind), especially since that is almost where we play now in our table-top campaign.
Please email me and let me know what I have to do to get rolling, I don't have AIM but can have it in a heartbeat.Just let me know one way or the other, thanks

mdavie6149 

mdavie6149@wowway.com


----------

